# Just got a dildo and a butt plug - how do introduce them to my wife



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well ladies, don't know how she'll take it but I think, based on our love making, that the opportunites for their use and the posibilites that this creates are wonderful but I am still nervous of what will be her reaction. I order them in a moment of high testosterone I guess....she's been always very defencive to all things new..so I guess, need to be honest with her and show them to her before hand and get her thinking about it...and with patient and time the right moment should arise...last night, for example, was very hot...she was crasy and even cover her own mouth to stop herself from screaming of pleasure...it was so wondeful to feel and see what you make your wife feel.

Any advise?...is my approach the right one?:scratchhead:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

try to convince her that it's not gonna hurt, not sure about the plug, but some ladies tend to run away when they see the huge dildo when what they have ever had was that smaller (normal) lil brother of urs! LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Well ladies, don't know how she'll take it but I think, based on our love making, that the opportunites for their use and the posibilites that this creates are wonderful but I am still nervous of what will be her reaction. I order them in a moment of high testosterone I guess....she's been always very defencive to all things new..so I guess, need to be honest with her and show them to her before hand and get her thinking about it...and with patient and time the right moment should arise...last night, for example, was very hot...she was crasy and even cover her own mouth to stop herself from screaming of pleasure...it was so wondeful to feel and see what you make your wife feel.
> 
> Any advise?...is my approach the right one?:scratchhead:



Could you please wait for some time? You just went a roller coaster ride. You made her cry and you made up, and now you are going to mention this again. Tell you honestly, you are driving me crazy if I were your wife. 

Could you please wait for some time for her to calm down? You have a life time together! 

I feel like KICKING you!!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Let her use the butt plug on you to show her that it won't hurt.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Could you please wait for some time? You just went a roller coaster ride. You made her cry and you made up, and now you are going to mention this again. Tell you honestly, you are driving me crazy if I were your wife.
> 
> Could you please wait for some time for her to calm down? You have a life time together!
> 
> I feel like KICKING you!!!!!


huh? something we're missing here?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Star said:


> Good advice there from nice guy reference the plug, however with regards to introducing the dildo, do you ever tie her up and blindfold her? if so this is an ideal time to use it, maybe while you go down on her at the same time, I can tell you that it feels amazing!!!


tying + blindfold + dildo = forced orgasm?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Could you please wait for some time? You just went a roller coaster ride. You made her cry and you made up, and now you are going to mention this again. Tell you honestly, you are driving me crazy if I were your wife.
> 
> Could you please wait for some time for her to calm down? You have a life time together!
> 
> I feel like KICKING you!!!!!


I see your point and I won't bring it until sometime has gone by....but don't loose sight that in any relationship two are the ones going through crisis and need to work at it....it is not fair for me to quit my feelings so I don't make my wife cry or upset. It is fair though, that I comprimise and learned from my mistakes and keep making her feel the most importan thing in my life because she is.....the toy things, was before we fought last time and they already arrived but know she will feel kind rare when I brought it up - but if she does not feel like using them in our love making just yet, I'll say fine and giver her a big kiss....greenpearl I can wait.....but remember if you don't try to change and grow as a person, you may lose yourself with time and although is a cliche, life is too short for that.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Let her use the butt plug on you to show her that it won't hurt.


I have no problem with that as I have pleasured myself like that and found it quite pleasurable and different....but don't know how she'll react - need to wait sometime so she forgets about some tough times we've gone lately....no infidelity or anything like that...our problems have been mostly about what one wants from the relationship (feeling that you are close to each other, that you can almost read their minds and that both want to kiss and give us pleasure - this is happening and we feel a strong connection). Thanks to all, I guess I'll trust my wife and tell her that in a moment of feeling horny, I ended up ordering this but that we don't need to use them until she feels ready or in the mood - but they are now beside us...a step forward - greenpearl remember that all this is about to help my wife to wake up to her full sexual being and in the process give her so much pleasure and happiness because I'll take her shopping and keep my hard work at home helping around like nuts.....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> I see your point and I won't bring it until sometime has gone by....but don't loose sight that in any relationship two are the ones going through crisis and need to work at it....it is not fair for me to quit my feelings so I don't make my wife cry or upset. It is fair though, that I comprimise and learned from my mistakes and keep making her feel the most importan thing in my life because she is.....the toy things, was before we fought last time and they already arrived but know she will feel kind rare when I brought it up - but if she does not feel like using them in our love making just yet, I'll say fine and giver her a big kiss....greenpearl I can wait.....but remember if you don't try to change and grow as a person, you may lose yourself with time and although is a cliche, life is too short for that.


You know my meaning! 

I want you and your wife to be happy together, not just you!

You can do whatever you want! 

I don't want to say anything anymore!!!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Marcopoly's wife is very traditional, she gives him a lot of sex, but recently he want to try a lot of fun stuff, he makes her very nervous.
> 
> He backed off a little bit and they are having great sex. And now he asks this question! He'd better not push her too much. I don't like it if a man who keeps on pushing me for something I don't want to do. So I put myself in his wife's shoes, and I can imagine her frustration and unhappiness. She is doing a lot to make him happy, but for something she is not very adventurous. I don't like dildo and butt plug stuff myself. They just make me uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Don't get upset...my relationship with my wife come from being together 23 years since we were 17 and 18...we've been together all this time fighting for givining our family stability and a happy life - so we know each other very well and always had a very solid relationship but all things sex were always controled by her and I did not make any trouble since I guess it was not the time...well, the time is now, and I understand when you say back off and letter breath, which I've been doing the pass few days....she is doing whatever she wants around the house - don't give her any crap for not showing me much love during the evininigs, don't give her any crap if she is not in the mood to do what I want sex related, etc...GreenPearl I am trying believe me....I love my wife so much that I just can't be with her if I can enjoy her to the fullest (it is just the way I am, and I am not willing to change how I feel or I don't even know if I can change) BUT and this is a big but, I know that she is trying hard too to please me, so now when I have feelings of sadness or anger, I just remember that she is trying her best and I feel better right away...so, please don't get mad, that I am listening to your advises.....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if its better to wait until you've had a few good horny moments together - then bring it up outside the bedroom so there's no pressure and it doesn't (potentially) ruin the mood. Just don't rush it if you have been having other problems.

And my answer about the plug - wasn't necessarily meant to be sarcastic. Was kind of curious though what your reaction would be. That's good that you are open to something like that and that you can show her that you aren't asking for something you wouldn't do in return.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

y dun u suggest a fun way... u will try the dildo on her while u will use the plug on urself! lol


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

malmale said:


> y dun u suggest a fun way... u will try the dildo on her while u will use the plug on urself! lol


Thanks for your perspective....to all the ladies...I do have bounderies and I do respect my wife......I have noticed, however, some moments where we try to do different things that I just can't keep giving her pleasure because I just physically can't...so the idea of a dildo (I got one similar to mine - 5-6 inches) and the whole idea is that if she is very hot (and already had an orgasms) that may be (we've already discussed and she say that was ok) she could finish me off with a BJ - so since she, at that point is very wet, fingers don't do much so the dildo...at the end of the day is about giving her pleasure while she pleasure me....but with patients and respecting her whatever she says....I know everyday she feels more comfortable...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Don't get upset...my relationship with my wife come from being together 23 years since we were 17 and 18...we've been together all this time fighting for givining our family stability and a happy life - so we know each other very well and always had a very solid relationship but all things sex were always controled by her and I did not make any trouble since I guess it was not the time...well, the time is now, and I understand when you say back off and letter breath, which I've been doing the pass few days....she is doing whatever she wants around the house - don't give her any crap for not showing me much love during the evininigs, don't give her any crap if she is not in the mood to do what I want sex related, etc...GreenPearl I am trying believe me....I love my wife so much that I just can't be with her if I can enjoy her to the fullest (it is just the way I am, and I am not willing to change how I feel or I don't even know if I can change) BUT and this is a big but, I know that she is trying hard too to please me, so now when I have feelings of sadness or anger, I just remember that she is trying her best and I feel better right away...so, please don't get mad, that I am listening to your advises.....




OK. I won't get mad if you listen to me and don't push her too much. Because I can just imagine her frustration if you bring this up again. I am very imaginative, you know that! 

In Chinese, we have a saying: you want to do it faster, actually you can't get there. 

Please just take it easy, NICE GUY just gave you some good advice. Wait for the time when you are both horny, and everything just comes out naturally. 

Last night my husband wanted to put his finger into my axx before I had his toy, I just got nervous and told him no. And he didn't proceed. But after he put his toy in my puxxx, he just put his finger into my axx naturally, I really enjoyed it. Sex is not only about one person's enjoyment, sex is about both. If she feels comfortable, then do whatever you want, if she doesn't feel comfortable, then it is not a good idea to push it on her. I am adventurous, but I don't like to see dildos or any plastic toys. My husband's toy and finger are the things I like! They are smooth and meaty feeling. You know, MEATY, not PLASTICY!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

All I wanna know is...what kinda dildo? We got this really expensive one with some rotating bead thingies inside and OMG did that sucker HURT! I sure hope you picked a nice one with her comfort in mind lol.

As for the butt plug...I don't even know how to introduce myself to the one I got and it's little LOL!


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Let her use the butt plug on you to show her that it won't hurt.


I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> OK. I won't get mad if you listen to me and don't push her too much. Because I can just imagine her frustration if you bring this up again. I am very imaginative, you know that!
> 
> In Chinese, we have a saying: you want to do it faster, actually you can't get there.
> 
> ...


I understand greenpearl but aren't you closing some doors?? without trying them?...imagine if in the middle of a sex session, you finished and your H wants you to finish him with a BJ...wouldn't be nice if you still horny and with bit of stimulation may arrive to another orgasm to have something that can bring it to you?? - that is the case of my wife since she only orgasms from vaginal penetration...hel clit does not provide the level of desire to allow her to finish like this...so I thought, if what I want is to give her the best possible time of her life, wouldn't be nice if after she is done with her first orgasm (she is being pretty consistent in having two everytime we are together), that she can provide me with a beatiful full of excitement BJ?? Last night was pretty wild in the way she behaved and how aggressive she was....so in my mind I hope that some day (not today not tomorrow, when she is in the mood) that while she gives me the BJ (after she already had the first orgasm and knowing that she is pretty wet and horny) that I would use the dildo to keep her going while she does to me?? - imagine how she would eat my thing!!! - only thinking about made me hard! - ups sorry...anyway, I'll be a good husband ..promised!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> All I wanna know is...what kinda dildo? We got this really expensive one with some rotating bead thingies inside and OMG did that sucker HURT! I sure hope you picked a nice one with her comfort in mind lol.
> 
> As for the butt plug...I don't even know how to introduce myself to the one I got and it's little LOL!


It is a decent looking 5.5 inches long penis with a decent gird. To be honest with you it is pretty much like mine. - haven't opened the package yet though.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Thanks for your perspective....to all the ladies...I do have bounderies and I do respect my wife......I have noticed, however, some moments where we try to do different things that I just can't keep giving her pleasure because I just physically can't...so the idea of a dildo (I got one similar to mine - 5-6 inches) and the whole idea is that if she is very hot (and already had an orgasms) that may be (we've already discussed and she say that was ok) she could finish me off with a BJ - so since she, at that point is very wet, fingers don't do much so the dildo...at the end of the day is about giving her pleasure while she pleasure me....but with patients and respecting her whatever she says....I know everyday she feels more comfortable...


It's weird. After women had theirs off, do we still need a tool for more pleasure? I would like to see more comments from women? For me, I would only use a dildo for getting myself off when my husband is away. After it gets off, I would throw dildo aside. I don't think your wife really cares about a dildo unless she's horny without you by her side. She might need it for her own fun.
The butt toy is good if she loves lots of anal sex, in that case, she might need that toy. 
Women need sex toys when they're alone without a man.
When it comes to make love, toys are something extra that shouldn't be focused on. You want her to focus on the pleasure from you not from toys.
I think you watch so much pron that you have so much fantasy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I like to have more then one orgasm usually. I like to have a clitoral orgasm first, then if we go on to a BJ I like for him to play with me with his fingers and often give him a flashlight to watch(yah know when light is dim or candles and all)...it's a turn on for me to give him a BJ while he watches me and himself playing with me. I like switching positions frequently and going from intercourse to oral and back and allot of times want intercourse while giving oral.

So....I guess as a woman this fits with my fantasy and does turn me on. Time to go shopping!


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I would appreciate my husband buy me toys for my own use. Not for me to use them on him or for him to use on them me.
Sisters, how do you think? If your husband is hot and able to satisfy you. Do you need a dildo? I guess If I love anal sex, probably yes. If you think 1 fingers not enough for your wife, you can add up more fingers. Don't you think sometimes 3 fingers together look bigger than a penis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey! My husband does satisfy me with his own uhm (whatever you call it on here)...he just doesn't have two lol So I can't give a BJ and get it from him at the same time.

For me it's about variety not just that he can get me off any time he wants. He can, but some times I want something else.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok now I probably get what your fantasy is... You want to see a dildo in her while eating your thing... Try it, I think it should be fun if your wife needs 2 orgasms and it's something new to me... Hahaha, you watch lots of pron and learnt this idea from pron stars?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you talking to me or marcopoly??

If so I am the wife lol. I have watched porn a couple times but I have always liked this. I have always been obsessed with giving BJ's....just about as far back as I can remember.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Hey! My husband does satisfy me with his own uhm (whatever you call it on here)...he just doesn't have two lol So I can't give a BJ and get it from him at the same time.
> 
> For me it's about variety not just that he can get me off any time he wants. He can, but some times I want something else.


Good to hear. It's time for you to go shopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

An idea just cross my mind, if the wife loves anal sex, the husband can work on it meanwhile use a dildo in her pxxxy? How does that sound marcopoly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I think you may get his head to explode or at least get him to pass out at that idea, Friendly lol


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a butt vib. We bought together in a toy shop and we used it only once- on him...lol, then we never touch it ever since and now it's forgotten in somewhere.
We went again to toy shop and bought one hot sex oil and a cxxk ring. Never try them. Just wasted money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I think you may get his head to explode or at least get him to pass out at that idea, Friendly lol


lol, it just came cross my mind... It should be fun!
Have you tried out anal sex? I think many husbands would love to try that stuffs. If a man knows how to do it slowly and carefully without hurting the wife. He would send her to haven. So maybe that's also a good idea for him to make use of the toys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

We have tried, and failed pretty bad lol!

I got a really slender butt vibe (no idea what else to call it). We are gonna try again once he's back from this deployment and then move up to real anal sex. It's his thing, not mine. If it were me I probably wouldn't go there but I am fine with trying again. 

Agreed, GENTLE is the key.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> I understand greenpearl but aren't you closing some doors?? without trying them?...imagine if in the middle of a sex session, you finished and your H wants you to finish him with a BJ...wouldn't be nice if you still horny and with bit of stimulation may arrive to another orgasm to have something that can bring it to you?? - that is the case of my wife since she only orgasms from vaginal penetration...hel clit does not provide the level of desire to allow her to finish like this...so I thought, if what I want is to give her the best possible time of her life, wouldn't be nice if after she is done with her first orgasm (she is being pretty consistent in having two everytime we are together), that she can provide me with a beatiful full of excitement BJ?? Last night was pretty wild in the way she behaved and how aggressive she was....so in my mind I hope that some day (not today not tomorrow, when she is in the mood) that while she gives me the BJ (after she already had the first orgasm and knowing that she is pretty wet and horny) that I would use the dildo to keep her going while she does to me?? - imagine how she would eat my thing!!! - only thinking about made me hard! - ups sorry...anyway, I'll be a good husband ..promised!


GOOD BOY! pat pat pat..............................

I am pretty happy with what I have now. But my husband and I do discover new things often. Like the finger thing, we just discovered about two weeks ago. But do you know how long he prepared me for that? A few weeks!!! Before he put his finger into my axx, he started with rubbing my axx with his wet finger first. He was preparing me for anal, I got used to his finger, then we tried anal, he knew that I didn't enjoy it, so he told me he would never try it again. Maybe he didn't enjoy much either. I think anal is for small dixxx, he couldn't move much in my axx, anyway, he called quit. I am all happy. I don't think I want to go through that weird feeling again. He is happy with my puxxx. He wants me to enjoy sex, he gets to tell how happy I enjoy sex from my moaning. He can really tell. 

We might try dildo or other toys one day, but right now we are happy with what we have. Like I always say, be happy with what we have now, we can explore together. Sex is about two people, two people have to enjoy it together, if there is only person who enjoys it, then the other one will stop trying. 

I am all happy if your wife enjoys what you give. If she likes, then go for it. Be patient, prepare for her longer, once she understands that you are trying very hard to make her happy, she'll try harder to accommodate.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

friendly said:


> An idea just cross my mind, if the wife loves anal sex, the husband can work on it meanwhile use a dildo in her pxxxy? How does that sound marcopoly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's the whole idea...if she is in the mood to enjoy some anal play (now she controls it as deep as she wants it) the idea is that if she is really hot and already had an orgasm and getting ready for the other one, then like last time we were in the missionary position and I took my penis out the vagina and put it in her beautiful aXX and she was fine and relax and took me in half a way, but when I tried to keep her having pleasure my fingers did not do the trick the just did not have the angule or the shape that I know she enjoys....so I talked to her last night after showing her the toys and she was ok with it...since she cannot have an anal orgarsm, the idea is that she may experience a vaginal one when having me in the other side - this I think could be very pleasurable for both of us....the whole idea is to find ways to increase pleasure and exitment in the bedroom - take advantage of your health and desire for you of your partner....yes, I can't wait for this to happen - I'll let you know how it works....:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> All I wanna know is...what kinda dildo? We got this really expensive one with some rotating bead thingies inside and OMG did that sucker HURT! I sure hope you picked a nice one with her comfort in mind lol.
> 
> As for the butt plug...I don't even know how to introduce myself to the one I got and it's little LOL!


It is called the Jelly Super **** and looks and feels like the real thing...what my wife liked about it, is that looks almost exactly like mine...when I told about some woman having fantasies of being with two men and that with this dildo this fantasy could happen for her, she did not say anything just giggle.... and told me that she hoped that I did not have a fantasy with two woman - and I don't..really I don't! but having my wife going nuts of excitement and pleasure really does it for me...it is my highest fantasy:smthumbup::smthumbup:.....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I like to have more then one orgasm usually. I like to have a clitoral orgasm first, then if we go on to a BJ I like for him to play with me with his fingers and often give him a flashlight to watch(yah know when light is dim or candles and all)...it's a turn on for me to give him a BJ while he watches me and himself playing with me. I like switching positions frequently and going from intercourse to oral and back and allot of times want intercourse while giving oral.
> 
> So....I guess as a woman this fits with my fantasy and does turn me on. Time to go shopping!


you are right, if you have real thing looking dildo, then once you pleasure your husband with a BJ he can keep you feeling that you are being fully fu....ed and, thus, you can experience some sort of threesome and I told my wife that if we ever get to a point where she feels so hot and close to have another orgasm while giving me a bj and as a result she finishes me like a porn start that that that would be awesome.....doesn't have to happen anytime soon but I am sharing with her all my desires and fantacies and if she is able to feel confortable enough and give them to me, I'll be the most happy men alive and I'll do my very best to make her so happy....:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

friendly said:


> I agree!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Last night, when I told her the idea about her finishing me with a BJ after having her first orgasm and me pleasuring her with a reall penis like dildo she joked that she could use the butt plug on me....I told her yes but with care....she joked that if I got some tips from Adam Lambert ahahahah jajajajaj....she knows me and I just want to experience my life and marriage to the fullest before God send us a task that my put all this in the passanger sit (at least for a while...you know, grand parents passing away, illness in the family, etc)....so, this morining I asked her "do you really want to massage my prostate?" to what she hug me and kiss me with love and I told her you know me I am all for experiencing different forms of pleasure with you...it is a journey that both need to feel confortable with and wanted.....if there are things that do not work, just forget about them.....see?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Hey! My husband does satisfy me with his own uhm (whatever you call it on here)...he just doesn't have two lol So I can't give a BJ and get it from him at the same time.
> 
> For me it's about variety not just that he can get me off any time he wants. He can, but some times I want something else.


well said....keep your life exiting that your marriage will be special...:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

friendly said:


> Ok now I probably get what your fantasy is... You want to see a dildo in her while eating your thing... Try it, I think it should be fun if your wife needs 2 orgasms and it's something new to me... Hahaha, you watch lots of pron and learnt this idea from pron stars?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I look at yuvutu.com a website where only amateurs upload their short videos...no pros.....and not all of them are hot, but there always those that show you how couples like you and me have fun and enjoy themselves doing all sort of staff......you don't know how much you can enjoy something until you are brave enough to try it.....I guess it also requires some level of excitement and trust with your partner...


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Are you talking to me or marcopoly??
> 
> If so I am the wife lol. I have watched porn a couple times but I have always liked this. I have always been obsessed with giving BJ's....just about as far back as I can remember.


Good woman and I would let you every time jajajaja.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I think you may get his head to explode or at least get him to pass out at that idea, Friendly lol


Already working on it....may sometime next week (she just got her period)


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

friendly said:


> lol, it just came cross my mind... It should be fun!
> Have you tried out anal sex? I think many husbands would love to try that stuffs. If a man knows how to do it slowly and carefully without hurting the wife. He would send her to haven. So maybe that's also a good idea for him to make use of the toys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was the reason of buying it in the first place...so she can keep feeling very exited as she also feels me in her behind...


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> GOOD BOY! pat pat pat..............................
> 
> I am pretty happy with what I have now. But my husband and I do discover new things often. Like the finger thing, we just discovered about two weeks ago. But do you know how long he prepared me for that? A few weeks!!! Before he put his finger into my axx, he started with rubbing my axx with his wet finger first. He was preparing me for anal, I got used to his finger, then we tried anal, he knew that I didn't enjoy it, so he told me he would never try it again. Maybe he didn't enjoy much either. I think anal is for small dixxx, he couldn't move much in my axx, anyway, he called quit. I am all happy. I don't think I want to go through that weird feeling again. He is happy with my puxxx. He wants me to enjoy sex, he gets to tell how happy I enjoy sex from my moaning. He can really tell.
> 
> ...


Ok greenpearl....I'll be patient and let you know how it goes....and you may visit the idea of trying anal again in a few month this time take a warn bath before hand and try to get a butt plug - they are soft and not very large if you succed in getting it in while your H makes love to you?, that will give you a level of pleasure you never experienced before...the feeling of fulleness inside and since the membrane separating the anus from the vagina is so thing, if you suceed in relaxing so it stop hurting, then I ensure you that you'll experience an orgasm never felt before....but like you said...you never know where life takes you....in the mean while, I am sure your Puxxxx is pretty awesome!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Ok greenpearl....I'll be patient and let you know how it goes....and you may visit the idea of trying anal again in a few month this time take a warn bath before hand and try to get a butt plug - they are soft and not very large if you succed in getting it in while your H makes love to you?, that will give you a level of pleasure you never experienced before...the feeling of fulleness inside and since the membrane separating the anus from the vagina is so thing, if you suceed in relaxing so it stop hurting, then I ensure you that you'll experience an orgasm never felt before....but like you said...you never know where life takes you....in the mean while, I am sure your Puxxxx is pretty awesome!


We'll try it when he is 41. 8 years to go. 

My husband is very happy with what he has. He is quite happy the way we are now. I want to keep our happy feeling going forever. It is my GOAL. Do you know how peaceful our life is? We haven't had an argument in half a year. If we do have disagreement, we let it go right away. We don't stay upset with each other. Seeing so many people here posting this problem and that problem, tell you honestly, we don't have any of these problems. 

I am peaceful and happy, I want this to stay forever. I am doing what a good wife should do. I know my husband cherishes me a lot!!!! I CHERISH HIM TOO!!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> It is called the Jelly Super **** and looks and feels like the real thing...what my wife liked about it, is that looks almost exactly like mine...when I told about some woman having fantasies of being with two men and that with this dildo this fantasy could happen for her, she did not say anything just giggle.... and told me that she hoped that I did not have a fantasy with two woman - and I don't..really I don't! but having my wife going nuts of excitement and pleasure really does it for me...it is my highest fantasy:smthumbup::smthumbup:.....


I think I mighta ordered the same one or very close. It's a big purple thing lol But I know it's a jelly something or other.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your fantasy of finishing orally while wife gets toy/toys seems cool. It seems like your wife is becoming receptive. Enjoy, as others have said life is too short not to get all the pleasure out of life that you can. 

Since people on this thread seem to be tuned in to this topic a question. My wife reluctantly agreed to toys but, has on more than one occasion metioned "i have heard girls getting used to this and not having non-toy sex be then second tier". On some level I think that I cannot compete as My d#^k will never vibrate nor can it do alot of things that i can do so I am not worried about it even if it took her places that i cannot. She seems to enjoy a insertable vibrator that is about as big as me with a seperat clit massager/vibrator. Recently we tried the hitachi magic wand. I started using it as a massager and slowly worked my way to her vulvo/clit. After less than 30 seconds she had a very strong orgasm. She seemed startled and she said it was too powerful and did not like it. I think it was that she REALLY liked it and her concern over liking it too much has reared its ugly head. 

I have heard stories about women going absolutely bonkers with this thing (hitachi) and want to see if I can do the same thing to her. Perhaps i could also use it durring intercourse. 

I have considered tying her up, blindfolding her giving her a massage (back, feet etc) getting her hot then using these devices on her. My intention would be to ignore her telling me to stop and see what it does to her. 

Another poster hinted at the notion that there was some basis for my wife's concern. While my motives are pure, would it be wrong for me to discard her concerns and do it anyway or what.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Absolutely do NOT ignore her or force her. I've never been tied up. I don't think I could handle it, I would literally flip out and have a panic attack. I can't even stand to be held down and tickled, it sets something off in me. 

I have never done any kind of tying up or bondage but if you do set rules, have a safe word and DON'T ignore the safe word. Have it be something like Snickerdoodles so that she can still say "No no no" or whatever but once you hear Snickerdoodles you better stop.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Absolutely do NOT ignore her or force her. I've never been tied up. I don't think I could handle it, I would literally flip out and have a panic attack. I can't even stand to be held down and tickled, it sets something off in me.
> 
> I have never done any kind of tying up or bondage but if you do set rules, have a safe word and DON'T ignore the safe word. Have it be something like Snickerdoodles so that she can still say "No no no" or whatever but once you hear Snickerdoodles you better stop.


i wonder what will happen if u set SUPER-CALI-FRAGIL-ISTIC-ESPI-ALI-DOCIOUS as he safe word and she cant remember them? LOL


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

You guys are very hot couple in my opinion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband is interested in trying dildo.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

friendly said:


> You guys are very hot couple in my opinion!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are talking about us, thanks, I like to think so...my wife only a year ago will not even let me cum on her mouth, so it has been difficult at some times, because to me that was not only about sex, it was about love...how someone that says love you so much, finds yor semen gros?? - to me it did not make any sense....after a while, and a lot of talk and fights, she one day did it....she understood that to me feel loved is to feel like she wants me completly and is crasy about me....I work out, think I am a good man, so I needed this...I needed to feel like she loves me like I love her and could not understand why so many restrictions when making love...well today, no restrictions only patients that soon enough she'll be in the mood for everything...and my BJs that before I was so sad (because she did not seem to get the need for me to feel that she loved it) today are amazing....is like she is getting it...variaty, desire, and when I am cuming is one is the most important part....keep at it until I am done!..;then, you'll have a very thankfull husband!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

marcopoly69 - it is satisfying and enjoyable to read your story, of the developing intimacy and pleasure and love between you and your wife! Keep it up! (No pun intended)


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> marcopoly69 - it is satisfying and enjoyable to read your story, of the developing intimacy and pleasure and love between you and your wife! Keep it up! (No pun intended)


Thanks! For the few days she's been with her perido and I am taking care of her...the long weekend, I made sure she was not bothered until 10 in the morning so she can sleep in, bring breakfast to her and just make sure she is confortable. Olthough, we have not have and sexual play for 3 days now, everynight, we kiss and hugh and tell eachother how wonderful is to feel this close from eachother, it is like we are one....she started to like this closness is so wonderful....she sees how patient I am becoming, but she also understand that she need to fu.....k me senseless as soon as she feels ok....it is the only way, I can put some water into the fire I have within myself everytime I think all what I want to do to my wife....she now understands that to reach complete happiness, we need to learn to enjoy sex to the fullest, otherwise, I just can't be happy....I don't know how to love her differently....I just lover her with so much pation, and I need to feel like our love and sex life is still exciting and rewarding....I understand, however, that good and wonderful things happen to those who wait and work for it, so I am doing it....being a good friend, husband, father and lover....she knows though that I have desire to enjoy her body and many different primal sort of ways and she has been able to start enjoying herself. Proved of that is that about 6 months ago, she started to experience 2 orgasms everytime we are together and she also says to me that between orgasms she feels a lot of pleasure and desire and also she feels like she gets very close to have an orgasm but she doesn't until I cum the second time...Thus, since the only way for a woman to reach mutiple orgasms is by really getting hot and horny with their partner, I concluded that she has a lot of potential since she enjoys sex very much! - so I'll keep my journey to enjoy my wife heart, mind and body....can't wait to try the dildo on her...I hope it works fine...best case scenario...she cums for a second time while giving me a bj - I am hoping that the level of desire will be such that she will finish me up like a pro...she usually spit, so maybe she'll swallo this time or just keep going and show me my semen falling dow while she keeps sucking and moving her tonge around or something like this....the more excited she gets the more she may feel like she wants to do to me....does it make sense?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Bad girls swallow. I don't swallow. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

To show it so tasty to your wife, you should demonstrate how to swallow it. So we believe it's not gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You watched too much pron and learnt all these naughty things, to be applied on your wife. You're making her a pron star. Some pron stars don't actually swallow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

unless the lady doesnt bathe or is having a real bad skin disorder where it emits the most foul and unpleasant ordour, it is heavenly down below! LOL:smthumbup:


----------

